# klein journeyman screwdrivers vs wiha screwdriver



## 99cents

I don't have a problem with Klein screwdrivers. I DO like screwdrivers that are easy to identify in a tool bag. Klein could do a better job of identifying their screwdrivers. Just a personal complaint.


----------



## cotes17

I havent had a problem with my Klein screwdrivers either. Lots of complaints from people but they seem to be solid for me


----------



## HARRY304E

famous said:


> Lookn to buy the journeyman set but the reviews are all the same about the phillips nd the tip rounding iv never owned any wiha sctewdrivers any advice



Stick with Klein , You don't need expensive fancy screwdrivers .


----------



## HARRY304E

cotes17 said:


> I havent had a problem with my Klein screwdrivers either. Lots of complaints from people but they seem to be solid for me


Same here.:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents

HARRY304E said:


> Stick with Klein , You don't need expensive fancy screwdrivers .


Just not the ones with the silver end cap, right Harry?


----------



## wendon

HARRY304E said:


> Stick with Klein , You don't need expensive fancy screwdrivers .


Klein is junk!:laughing::laughing: And probably more costly than Wera!


----------



## HARRY304E

99cents said:


> Just not the ones with the silver end cap, right Harry?


:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HackWork

About a year ago I ordered a Klein screwdriver from Amazon because I like the design and the way it fits into the loop on my tool pouch (Wera screwdrivers suck for this).

I just looked it up on Amazon, it's the basic Klein 600-4 screwdriver, everyone has one.

About the 4th time I pulled it out of my pouch to use it I noticed that the metal shaft was sticking out of the yellow plastic handle further than it should be. I pulled on it gently and it came right out.

I ended up covering it in PVC cement and jamming it back in, it never came back out since.

Tell me, can you really say that Klein hasn't gone to sh1t?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I rounded off my Klein #2 phillips way too quickly. I'm talking in a month or two, that was disappointing. I honestly haven't had an issue with their flat tips. Yeah, they round off too but I do abuse the **** out of those. Thats to be expected. I don't mind replacing them every year. To be honest I don't think that klein screwdrivers are worth the money. Other than my long cabinet tip. 

I just bought a few Wiha screwdrivers that I use commonly. I can't wait to see how they hold up. I've been using the #2 phillips whenever I get the chance and so far its holding up very well. 

That said I did pick up a klein #2 square drive a couple of months ago to replace a husky that I lost and I'm surprised at how well thats held up. Its still like new and I use it quite often. I don't know if that "improved tip" that they're claiming is used in other screwdrivers.

Oh, I do love my 11 in 1 though. Its just so well designed.


----------



## chewy

On a side note the Milwaukee shockwave bits have the worst #2 square Ive ever used.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

chewy said:


> On a side note the Milwaukee shockwave bits have the worst #2 square Ive ever used.


I haven't tried their #2 square but their #2 phillips is the worst #2 phillips bit that I have every used by far. I used one and threw the rest away. I don't know what they were thinking with that garbage. It fits like a #1.5 or something.


----------



## EB Electric

I am an apprentice and had the same debate with myself...klein or whia. I also had never heard of Wiha until last year. I got the 10 pc wiha kit. Cost me half of what Kleins would have. I like the soft grip handles on the wiha's, they are more comfy then the other guys kleins, in my opinion. They feel solid and all the tips fit nice and tightly on every screw I have come across. Have had them for about 6 months now and no rounded off tips, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Acadian9

EB Electric said:


> I am an apprentice and had the same debate with myself...klein or whia. I also had never heard of Wiha until last year. I got the 10 pc wiha kit. Cost me half of what Kleins would have. I like the soft grip handles on the wiha's, they are more comfy then the other guys kleins, in my opinion. They feel solid and all the tips fit nice and tightly on every screw I have come across. Have had them for about 6 months now and no rounded off tips, couldn't be happier.


German's make the best screwdrivers.


----------



## famous

So has anyone used the black handle journeyman set that klein has


----------



## BucketofJoules

famous said:


> So has anyone used the black handle journeyman set that klein has


I have some of those. They smell like someone in the factory used them to wipe their bunghole! Anyone else find this an issue? I know a coworker who noticed the same thing. It wears off after a while, but every time you open your tool bag in front of a customer they think you went SBD on them.


----------



## BucketofJoules

Acadian9 said:


> German's make the best screwdrivers.


I had a Wiha 1000v insulated screwdriver that stores bits in the handle before someone stole 9 years worth of my hand tools a year ago. Best damn screwdriver I ever owned. Based on that one, Wiha is pretty damn good- never owned another type, though. I stick with Klein so every time I lose or break one, I can easily pick up another one at any supply house. We have Summit Electric Supply here. They give you $5 credit every time you have to wait at the counter for more than 30 seconds to get service. I get most hand tool replacements free that way...helps when you go at morning or lunch rush.


----------



## famous

BucketofJoules said:


> I have some of those. They smell like someone in the factory used them to wipe their bunghole! Anyone else find this an issue? I know a coworker who noticed the same thing. It wears off after a while, but every time you open your tool bag in front of a customer they think you went SBD on them.


So that wraps it up wiha screwdrivers dont smell like bunghole good choice


----------



## TGGT

The black handled journeyman drivers are alright. I used the 4'' flathead and the #3 phillips the most. Both are beginning to show wear. I feel like most phillips style screwdrivers will wear down eventually. Slipping out of the fastener is the entire purpose of the design. Frankly we should switch to square too for most applications and phillips should be reserved for special applications where too much torque could be problematic.


----------



## felixabdiel

If you have a home depot near then you should try the Commercial Electric brand tools, their are distribute exclusively by Home Depot. They are at good price and cover all the necessity of an electrician.


----------



## travis13

Buy PB Swiss and be done with it. They make wera and wiha seem cheap


----------



## Demac

travis13 said:


> Buy PB Swiss and be done with it. They make wera and wiha seem cheap


I dunno about making Wera and Wiha seem cheap, but PB Swiss drivers are quite nice. I managed to snag one of the old school handle ones a couple years ago before they quit making them.


----------



## farlsincharge

The quality of klein went for **** a few years ago. The handle material wears down like crazy and the tips were shot in 6 months or less.
I have had the weras for over a year now and they are still going strong.


----------



## Voltage Hazard

felixabdiel said:


> If you have a home depot near then you should try the Commercial Electric brand tools, their are distribute exclusively by Home Depot. They are at good price and cover all the necessity of an electrician.


Where is the emoticon for throwing up???


----------



## GEORGE D

I've recently switched to felo from wera and am much happier with them. Weras are nice but as others have mentioned the flat blades generally don't fit exact like other brands. Good tools nonetheless.


----------



## mattd88

i bought a set of 1000v insulated screwdrivers from harbor frieght a few years back just to use as beaters havnt been able to wear them out yet. they look like a whiha knockoff and i think i pd 10$ for the whole set.


----------



## GEORGE D

mattd88 said:


> i bought a set of 1000v insulated screwdrivers from harbor frieght a few years back just to use as beaters havnt been able to wear them out yet. they look like a whiha knockoff and i think i pd 10$ for the whole set.


From HF huh.....be sure to use your 10k gloves along with those just to be safe. I wouldn't ever consider using their screwdrivers for anything let alone commercial work. Then again maybe I've just turned into a screwdriver diva!


----------



## mattd88

i mainly use them as chisels and on demo work where i dont want to ruin my more expensive kliens. they still have good tips on them and ive put them thru hell.


----------



## Acadian9

GEORGE D said:


> From HF huh.....be sure to use your 10k gloves along with those just to be safe. I wouldn't ever consider using their screwdrivers for anything let alone commercial work. Then again maybe I've just turned into a screwdriver diva!


I've never used Harbor Freight tools, but surely their insulated tools can't be that bad. Who holds the shaft while screwing something live? :laughing:


----------



## electricmalone

A company I worked for about a year ago issued Wiha insulated screwdrivers for us to use doing live commercial lighting maintenance. They were pretty good, but the tips of the nut drivers were too thick with insulation. Most of us would skin back about an inch of the insulation. Wiha makes good drivers but they seem too soft in my hands, kinda like I'm going to over torque everything.

I used to swear by Klein drivers, but now I'm leaning more to using my Wera drivers for the bulk of my week, switching to Klein stuff when I need to chisel or pry something, until I get my order in for the Wera bashers.


----------



## Big John

GEORGE D said:


> From HF huh.....be sure to use your 10k gloves along with those just to be safe....


 Maybe I shouldn't do it, but I always figured that if insulated tools came stamped with the double-triangles and the right ASTM or IEC number, they were good to use regardless of who makes them.

Unless those marks are counterfeit, it means that they passed the same high voltage testing as the Kleins and Wihas.


----------



## Spunk#7

I still use Klein straight edge screw drivers and no the edge doesn't last very long and yes they are about $10/12 bucks. If I'm working something hot,I wrap the shaft with vinyl tape(you know 10kv with half wrap!). All other turning needs, Allen,sockets,phillips,square, I use tools designed for an impact hammer. Those bits are lot cheaper and a lot less apt to get you in trouble, if your working something hot.


----------



## Rochsolid

HARRY304E said:


> Stick with Klein , You don't need expensive fancy screwdrivers .


My set of wera's were cheaper then my kleins, and they are hands down a better screwdriver then the kleins


----------



## Rochsolid

To the OP. I like some of the other guys used to swear by kleins. But I noticed that the tips on their screwdrivers just did not last as long as they used to. They let their quality go to crap, but never changed their prices. 10-12$ for a Klein that would last maybe 6 months, and not to mention that the handle would look like an hour glass from so much use. I bought a set on insulated wera screwdrivers, came with 13 drivers, worked out to 8$ per driver, much better quality, better tips, laser etched, more comfortable handle and they are hands down the better driver, I will never buy another Klein screwdriver. I am currently looking for a replacement for their linesman pliers, I hear good things about knipex and NWS.


----------



## Ionspot

BucketofJoules said:


> I have some of those. They smell like someone in the factory used them to wipe their bunghole! Anyone else find this an issue? I know a coworker who noticed the same thing. It wears off after a while, but every time you open your tool bag in front of a customer they think you went SBD on them.


It probably is because of the Cellulose Acetate Butyrate they may have used in the handle? I can recall some older Craftsman and Xcelite screwdriver handles smelling like, (as a D. Armstrong blogs) _"in polite company like parmesan cheese, or like rancid butter or vomit."_


----------



## coil power

To OP, I bought a set of the Klein journeyman drivers, I like the feel in the hand, but the tip didn't last any better then the standard drivers. About to pull the trigger on a set of wera drivers. If they last a year it will be better then any kleins I've had in the last few years.


----------



## eejack

I recommend a set of Craftsmen drivers. Beat and abuse all you want, return them for replacement anytime you want. They essentially never wear out. 

I carry a few of the professional series and a couple of the standard plastic handle for beaters and have been replacing them for free for decades.


----------

